# Man's Kindle Fire Portability Question



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings -- I am a retired gentleman;  I am planning to buy a Kindle Fire 2, probably 7",and I wonder what kinds of cases would increase the portability of this device -- I would like to use this in place of my smartphone apps in waiting rooms and airport terminals.

Obviously, not being a lady, I do not carry a purse. In Europe, many men carry an over-the-shoulder pouch, but I never see them here in the U.S., though I notice that one high-end store sells them. Does any reader know of some carrying device suitable for my gender? 

Regards,

ZU


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well there's always messenger style bags or small backbacks.  I know men who carry both...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might ask the question in the 'accessories' area, too. .  . .while that is primarily populated by the ladies, I expect they'll have some suggestions about suitably masculine covers/cases/bags.

My son carries a backpack. (He's 29, so not your generation, though.)  He also has a jacket that has a large inside zipper pocket that is big enough for a device the size of a Fire.  Kind of a cargo jacket -- it's actually got lots of places to stash stuff.  But it also looks nice.

You might also be happy with just a slip case. . . .or do you really want something that has some sort of carry strap/handle?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't have additional suggestions to those above. I have noticed that, as small WiFi computers (tablets and netbooks) have become more common, I see more older men carrying small backpacks, messenger bags, pouches. and small computer bags.I also see cargo style jackets frequently. (However, living in southern Arizona, I have seen these around for a very long time.)


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

My PlayBook is about the same size as a Fire. If I am wearing loose slacks or cargo pants, it fits easily in a side/front pocket. A couple of my jackets inner pocket is also large enough for it to fit. Just look for a nice leather case to protect it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm old enough that I don't care what others think about my "man bag". This is what I carry my Kindle and my wife's Fire sized tab (along with a camera, note pad, pen, small flashlight and a bunch of other stuff). I've had it for several years now and it still looks brand new.

http://www.territoryahead.com/jump.jsp?itemID=10358&itemType=PRODUCT&iProductID=10358&rel=C&relid=10302&path=1%2C2


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Levenger has man bags, or check out the plain, black travel bag from borsa bella. See link above on this kindleboards site. This bag is water resistant. I use this one myself when it's raining out.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Fossil makes some very manly bags:

http://www.fossil.com/en_US/shop/men/bag_collections.html?parent_category_rn=331209&departmentCategoryId=331209&Ns=p_msc3%7C0%7C%7Cp_weight%7C0&N=0

They have a bit of an "archaeologist in the field" flavor to them.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I carry my Fire in my backpack in a Marware sleeve I was given and I've never had any issues with it.  And, I'm usually pretty rough with my bag (though it's not like I intend to be that way).


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I purchased my fire because IT WOULD FIT IN ONE OF MY FRONT POCKETS of my dress pants. or in a lot of pockets in my cargo pants.. 

Seriously with the Malware or whatever the case name really is I have no problem sticking it in my pocket and driving to a doctors office etc.. 

Bob G.


----------

